# Lotus Notes Datenbankzugriff via Java



## T-Mo (23. Mrz 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich schreibe gerade ein Tool. dass unter anderem via Druck auf einen JButton eine bestimmte LotusNotes Datenbank (.nsf) öffnen(nur öffnen, nix bearbeiten oder so) soll.
Ich habe auch schon einige Foren durchforstet und bislang nichts gefunden.

Es ist sicher, dass Lotus Notes R5 Client  zum Zeitpunkt des Aufrufs über den JButton geöffnet ist.
Ich bräuchte also nur eine Schnittstelle, der ich den Servernamen und die jeweilige Datenbank übergeben könnte.

Weiss da jemand Rat, ist das irgendwie möglich??

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Mrz 2005)

lass mich in ruhe mit notes 
ich bin grad dabei nen Spider zu schreiben, der aus ner Notes-Datenbank bestimmte Felder ausliest und auf ne Tabelle in der Datenbank mapped.

In deinem Notes-Verzeichniss (Installationsverzeichniss) gibt es eine Notes.jar. Guck dir die mal an, wenn ich recht weiß müsste das damit gehen. 
<- Blick grad nimmer so ganz durch ;D


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Mrz 2005)

Ok, die Library heißt ncso.jar (zumindest beim IBM WebSphere Portal Server).

Ob die frei ist oder wie auch immer kann ich dir nicht sagen. Im IBM WS PS liegt sie unter

PortalServer/shared/app


----------



## T-Mo (24. Mrz 2005)

Danke für den Tip,

habs jetzt auch anders hinbekommen, über den Konsolenaufruf von Java.

Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /c notes Servername !! Datenbankname)

Will ja nichts damit anstellen sonder nur aufrufen...

Viel Spass bei der Spider  :wink:


----------

